# spotting before period



## katybear mama (Jan 18, 2005)

Last month was the first time this happened to me. My cycle is usually 30 or 31 days from the start of my period to the start of my next period. Last month I starting spotting on & off at about the 31st day & then finally got my period about 5 days later. It seems to be happening again this month. Does this happen to anyone else? And if so, how many days do you spot before finally getting your period? This is so annoying. I am going away on next week (on the 24th) and planned this vacation around my cycle thinking my period would have just ended. ugh...so aggravating.







:


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Unfortunately, tons of women get it. I say unfortunately because it does suck pretty bad.

Almost anything dealing with your cycle can come on randomly, with or without a cause. Of course, one common cause of spotting before your period is low progesterone so it is worth having that checked if it keeps happening.

As for right now, just because it started 5 days before your period last month doesn't necessarily mean it will be that long this month so you could still be completely finished with it before your vacation starts.








:


----------



## Evergreen (Nov 6, 2002)

This started happening to me recently. I posted a thread on it. The consensus was that it is not harmful, probably a progesterone imbalance and shouldn't have any bearing on anything besides just being annoying. Indecently it didn't happen this month (the first period after I posted my question.)


----------

